# So heartbroken right now



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Our breeder just emailed me. Lacy had her puppies overnight. There are 8 in the litter. Problem is, they're all female. What are the chances of that? I know a lot of you have gone through the same thing. I'm glad all of them are healthy. I'm just so sad there aren't any males. We had so many plans for him. I've been planning for weeks on his socialization, training, and getting him titled in obedience and rally.

I just have to believe this happened for a reason.

I do have a question. We did leave a non refundable deposit. I don't want to wait another year for the same breeding to take place. Our breeder says he doesn't usually do repeat breedings and this was a repeat breeding that he made an exception on. Chances are he isn't going to repeat it for a third time anyway.

What do most breeders do in a situation like this? I've emailed him and asked him but haven't heard back yet. I just emailed him a few minutes ago. Just kind of want to know what to expect.

Jeff has amazing dogs and I would be happy with a puppy from any of his breedings.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

IMHO a non refundable deposit should have some exceptions. It's not as though you're backing out of the puppy you picked. You wanted a male, I assume you were clear about this with him (?) and all females were born. He isn't going to repeat the breeding that you put the deposit on and if he does, sounds like it will be quite some time.

I guess I would say this should've been discussed when the deposit was put down, but personally speaking I would have established the no refund exceptions ahead of time.

If he won't refund, you will either have to transfer the deposit to a different pairs litter, or wait and hope he repeats that breeding. Or take a female.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

On our receipt for the deposit, it does say male puppy and has been signed by our breeder.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

So sorry to hear. I'm kind of in the same boat. The litter I had a deposit on only has one male. I specifically requested a male for an active pet home, so if he turns out to be a top Sch. or working prospect you and I are in the same situation. 

In my situation, I made clear to my breeder I wanted a sable male for an active pet home. I'll just wait on the next breeding which will be in a few months. I think what happens with you is going to be between you and your breeder. I don't see why he wouldn't return your deposit, but that's just me.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

wow thats crazy!!! i would agree to try and transfer the deposit to a different breeding. I know you chose THIS breeding but obviously you also like the breeder so you wouldnt have gone to them in the first place. If there another breeding you would be interested in from this breeders dogs? I'm sorry this didnt work in your favor but i agree everything happens for a reason. good luck. I want a male in the future.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> wow thats crazy!!! i would agree to try and transfer the deposit to a different breeding. I know you chose THIS breeding but obviously you also like the breeder so you wouldnt have gone to them in the first place. If there another breeding you would be interested in from this breeders dogs? I'm sorry this didnt work in your favor but i agree everything happens for a reason. good luck. I want a male in the future.


Yes, there is another litter coming up but I haven't heard from the breeder yet if that is an option. The next litter are from fantastic dogs as well. I was really looking foward to this litter I guess because we spent so much time with the sire and dam while we were at the breeders and fell in love with them. All of his dogs are great though. I didn't see one in the kennel that I wouldn't be proud to own a puppy from, great temperments, titled, and great conformation. They really put a lot of time into their dogs. Guess I'll just wait and see what he emails me back.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Generally, most breeders will allow you to transfer the deposit over to the next available litter for the puppy you specified if there isn't one in your picked litter.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

If it helps, I can send you a 7-month old GSD pup with absolutely no manners or training at all. That should make you feel better about not getting a puppy as soon as you'd hoped.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Meant to add - man what are the odds. I would be extremely disappointed and can only imagine how you must feel!

From the breeders perspective - there was a thread awhile back about things like this, and someone said something to the effect of, "Your female gives birth to only two puppies which are both the gender you don't have any deposits for."

So the breeder may not be thrilled either!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Emoore said:


> So sorry to hear. I'm kind of in the same boat. The litter I had a deposit on only has one male. I specifically requested a male for an active pet home, so if he turns out to be a top Sch. or working prospect you and I are in the same situation.
> 
> In my situation, I made clear to my breeder I wanted a sable male for an active pet home. I'll just wait on the next breeding which will be in a few months. I think what happens with you is going to be between you and your breeder. I don't see why he wouldn't return your deposit, but that's just me.


Hate to hear that Emoore. Depressing isn't it? We also made it clear that we wanted a male breeding/show prospect.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

GSDOWNED said:


> Yes, there is another litter coming up but I haven't heard from the breeder yet if that is an option. The next litter are from fantastic dogs as well. I was really looking foward to this litter I guess because we spent so much time with the sire and dam while we were at the breeders and fell in love with them. All of his dogs are great though. I didn't see one in the kennel that I wouldn't be proud to own a puppy from, great temperments, titled, and great conformation. They really put a lot of time into their dogs. Guess I'll just wait and see what he emails me back.


 
well hopefully the breeder is beyond awesome and will allow the deposit transfer for another litter. keep us posted!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Emoore said:


> If it helps, I can send you a 7-month old GSD pup with absolutely no manners or training at all. That should make you feel better about not getting a puppy as soon as you'd hoped.


LOL!! That's okay Emoore. We're still working on the teenage years with Mia.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd hang in there and keep with your thought that maybe this happened for a reason? A lot of breeders don't accept deposits until the pups are born for this very reason. I hope the breeder is very helpful


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

GSDOWNED said:


> LOL!! That's okay Emoore. We're still working on the teenage years with Mia.


Man, nobody wants to take this puppy off my hands!


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Man, nobody wants to take this puppy off my hands!


LOL you're on your own!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Man, nobody wants to take this puppy off my hands!


 
is the pup a male sable or solid black unaltered?! lol


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

KZoppa said:


> is the pup a male sable or solid black unaltered?! lol


Nope, sorry. He's a neutered WGSL.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> well hopefully the breeder is beyond awesome and will allow the deposit transfer for another litter. keep us posted!


 
That's what I'm hoping. Will definitely update when I hear something.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Nope, sorry. He's a neutered WGSL.


 
ah bummer.  hubby would kill me anyway if i did.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Great News!!! I just got off the phone with our breeder. What a great guy!

He offered us our deposit back or we can place the deposit toward an upcoming litter. We're choosing to place it toward an upcoming litter. We just really like his dogs and what he does with them.

Lacy's dam Xandra is due to come in season anytime. Lacy is the dam to the 8 little females just born.
Xandra Von Schneiden Fels is V1, SchH2, KKL1a, FH, CGC
Here's a link to her pedigree. Schneiden Fels German Shepherds- Xandra Pedigree

She is being bred to VA Jaro Von Avenir SchH3 KKL1a
Link to his pedigree Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Jaro's Pedigree

So far I'm thinking about going with this litter.

Here are my other choices. Tell me what you guys think.

VA Teela Von Schneiden Fels SchH3 KKL1a Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Teela von Schneiden Fels Pedigree

Being bred to VA Jaro Von Avenir SchH3 KKL1a (pedigree link above)


Next up: 

SG Wanda Von Schneiden Fels SchH1 BH AD
Schneiden Fels German Shepherds - Wanda von Schneiden Fels Pedigree

Ugh! I can't remember if she's going to be bred to Jaro or Zam and I don't want to say without knowing.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great! My breeder states in the deposit receipt that if they can't provide a pup your deposit was for that it's either refundable or transferable. I certainly wouldn't turn down any of the litters you're looking at. Sorry for the disappointment but like you said, it may have happened for a reason


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

thats great!


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Stosh said:


> Great! My breeder states in the deposit receipt that if they can't provide a pup your deposit was for that it's either refundable or transferable. I certainly wouldn't turn down any of the litters you're looking at. Sorry for the disappointment but like you said, it may have happened for a reason


I truly believe that Stosh. I am now starting to get excited again. I really do think I'm going to go with the Xandra X Jaro litter. Hubby told me to do what I wanted. He's doesn't have the same training/competing fever that I do. He just wants another buddy to go camping, hiking, and couch buddy. LOL! I'm just dreading the wait but I'm willing to do that to get what I want and from who I want. 

I do love Jaro's accomplishments and deep pigment. Our breeder told me a lot of Jaro's puppies get that black mask which I think is beautiful.

I also love that Xandra is Lacy's dam. If I can't have one of Lacy's puppies, I would love to have one of her dam's.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, we've decided. We're going to go with the Jaro X Xandra litter. Both of these dogs are amazing and have great accomplishments, temperments, conformation, and pedigrees. I'm very happy with our decision and Jeff is just wonderful to work with.


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, we wanted a male, bi-color and ended up with a female, all black. I have to say that I'm EXTREMELY happy with her. I would NOT trade her for the world. That's just me. IMO, it's up to you whether or not you really like this pair and really wanted from these 2 specific dogs AND doesn't want to wait for another litter. Right now all I keep saying is: FEMALES RULE! :laugh: She is a riot and is not very lady like :blush:


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

fkeeley said:


> Well, we wanted a male, bi-color and ended up with a female, all black. I have to say that I'm EXTREMELY happy with her. I would NOT trade her for the world. That's just me. IMO, it's up to you whether or not you really like this pair and really wanted from these 2 specific dogs AND doesn't want to wait for another litter. Right now all I keep saying is: FEMALES RULE! :laugh: She is a riot and is not very lady like :blush:


 
Oh don't get me wrong, I love females too. With the exception of one, all of our shepherds have been females. Love my Mia girl. She's smart and sweet and sometimes she's such a goof. LOL! I wouldn't trade her for the world. This round we want a male to enjoy and get titled in obedience and rally. We're working on Rally with Mia right now. GSDs are just like potato chips, you just can't have one. We've owned GSDs for 27 years. All of our GSDs with the exeption of Mia, have been rescues. We are now ready to expand our horizons with the breed we love.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

fkeeley said:


> She is a riot and is not very lady like :blush:


She is an Arko daughter, she is NOT going to be lady like, ever! Better get used to it.  :rofl:


----------



## fkeeley (Aug 31, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> She is an Arko daughter, she is NOT going to be lady like, ever! Better get used to it.  :rofl:


:rofl: :rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh Lord help me! :crazy:


----------

